# Interest check!



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Planning an RTS type game very loosly based around crimson skies for any who have played it. Its set on a huge planet with more atmosphere than planet, there are big, flying land masses where most people live and the non-flying land is very inhospitable, airships are like battle cruisers and wars are fought in the sky...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Is this going to be a character rp or a nation rp??


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Nation mate.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

So what kind of units and money are we looking at here??


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Airships, fighters and troops. resources and actual taxed cash. it will get more elaborate, note i haven't finished!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

OP, if you made the poll public, you really shouldn't have voted for the most positive option... :laugh:


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I know what you mean. Hey, at least he's positive


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

wait, is this an rts or an rpg? If its an rts I am definitely interested. Just want to make sure you didnt make a mistake, and im not getting my hopes up for nothing...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i am fairly positive it is an rts


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone else getting the feeling of Deja Vu? :laugh:


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Anyone else getting the feeling of Deja Vu? :laugh:


Not really, cause I got Deja Vu when you posted yours


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

I'd need more info before I commit, but I'm all up for an RTS conquest style RP, ESPECIALLY one based on Crimson Skies (got the game with my FIRST xbox years ago, I can't remember clearly but it might've been the first one I ever played on it, ergo, the first the game of my own ever played on a gaming console :so_happy: *end reminiscing*). Unfortunately, I'm committed to Karak's Age of Imperialism currently and I don't know if I can do two of these at once... but you have my support from the sidelines at least!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Jackinator said:


> Not really, cause I got Deja Vu when you posted yours


I don't even know what your talking about...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

i am all up for this and will happily join with a bit more info. Just flesh out the rules and stuff and i will tag along. I am pretty sure i can ride with this and AoI as i have a hell of a lot of free time.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hmmm...I like the idea, may not be able to get into it but I can help and you have my support.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

As long as I can create some sort of communist dictatorship then I'm in.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello everyone, i suddenly realised its going to take quite a while to come up with a working thing due to the fact my life suddenly started happening and it caught me by suprise.


----------

